# October 2014 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to October's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Kiara1125!*

Kiara1125 (20 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BlueSky99 (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaMummy87 (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

IntrovertEJL (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Lucillia (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

blue sky (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

obiordi (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

missavgp (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tirianixie (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Deadflwr (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

starlight910 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Pippin (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

EmFishy (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Flare The Betta Fish (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

WildKat (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Lergannn (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

amphirion (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

lilchiwolf (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

kjg1029 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MiriamandMoonlight (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Indigo Betta (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TripleChrome (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

gidgeystartedit (0 votes)


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Those fish are all very pretty! Great picture-taking!


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

can't remember who I voted for, but amphirion's black and white plakat should have gotten some votes, lots of wonderful pics of cool fish


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

They all deserve votes! Unfortunately there are not enough voters. I found all these pictures beautiful in their own way.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

beautiful pictures everyone... congratulations to the the winner!


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

What happened to November's contest? It appears that Kiara1125's photo that won the October's contest has also won November's contest. I also noticed that my entry (which I entered back in October) is apparently automatically entered into December's contest... Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## IntrovertEJL (May 30, 2014)

The same thing happened last month, iSheree. I think the website just automatically changes after a set amount of time to prepare for the next month's contest, but the actual results from the previous month are still being sorted out. The results will probably be posted in a few days.


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

IntrovertEJL said:


> The same thing happened last month, iSheree. I think the website just automatically changes after a set amount of time to prepare for the next month's contest, but the actual results from the previous month are still being sorted out. The results will probably be posted in a few days.


Oh ok, well I joined last month and this is my first entry. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, it's not exactly automatic. Admin has to manually post the results and reset the contest protocol. Sometimes this takes a few days. We've learned to cut him some slack .


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Hallyx said:


> Well, it's not exactly automatic. Admin has to manually post the results and reset the contest protocol. Sometimes this takes a few days. We've learned to cut him some slack .


Of course, I understand. I just got confused because I entered in November's contest and it is now saying I am in Decembers contest. Also the winning picture for October also shows up as the winner for Novembers contest. I am a brand new member and didnt know this happens. Please understand. I have absolutely no problems waiting.


----------

